# What do you think of these inferior function descriptions from mbti-notes.tumblr.com?



## OP (Oct 22, 2016)

I've been recommending these to people who need help typing themselves... what do you think? I've mixed up the descriptions and removed references to the dominant functions. I just want to know if the description for one inferior function might sound too similar to another, or if some of these don't describe inferior functions at all.



1. Do you feel tired of caring, or become harshly judgmental, or feel a desire to pick fights with people you disagree with or disapprove of? Do you feel worthless or incompetent, judging or blaming yourself for making bad decisions or never accomplishing anything meaningful? Are you full of blame and accusations, feeling the urge to get into rancorous arguments? Do you see people as inept and feel a strong desire to systematically nitpick their flaws or tell them how wrong they are? Do you suddenly focus in on how little you’re accomplishing or how disorganized you are or how disorderly your ideas/thoughts are and want to remedy the situation immediately? Do you make sudden/desperate but failing attempts to get control of your life through planning/strategizing or even try to take charge of situations by uncharacteristically ordering people around?


2. Do you feel your world is too small and the future seems bleak or opaque? Do you feel mentally shut down, like you are tired of thinking? Do you feel as though the whole world is against you, throwing up every possible obstacle to plague you? Do you often feel an underlying anger or ready to rant/rage at the slightest provocation, or want to systematically tear someone down? Do you make a lot of careless mistakes with minor details? Do you restlessly seek out “facts” to support your ideas/actions? Do you stew about events that you know are out of your control, sometimes berating yourself for past mistakes or desperately wanting a do-over? Do you become less focused, more clumsy, and lose some control over your body? Do you feel the urge to bury/lose yourself in some physical task like cleaning, organizing, exercising, or mastering a hands-on skill? Do you compulsively check on certain things or fuss about aesthetic details in your environment, even your/others’ physical appearance? Do you get strong urges to escape from negative emotions through sensory pleasures like excessive partying, drinking, drugs, eating, sex, etc., and then afterwards kick yourself for such “shallow” or useless behavior? Do you get a strong urge to do something wild or crazy because of feeling disturbed by underlying restlessness?


3. Do you inexplicably feel like withdrawing from social activities or relationships? Do you suddenly find it hard to care about other people’s issues or suffering? Do you feel a sense of hopelessness, despair, cynicism, or pessimism because human nature seems so bleak? Do you feel distrustful and highly critical of others? Do you feel an urge to “dump” on people, hurting them intentionally or laying guilt trips on them? Do you feel hardened against people, taking on a more steely or caustic communication style? Do you imagine detailed, convoluted, and seemingly logical “back stories” to explain to yourself what is wrong with other people or yourself? Do you look for excuses to do whatever “selfish” things you feel like doing? Do you feel depressed or inferior to others? Do you feel like you are being reasonable while, at the same time, others accuse you of being irrational? Do you feel like you cannot see a problem clearly no matter how hard you try to work it out, even after consulting other sources like books, workshops, experts, or support groups?


4. Do you withdraw into yourself, feeling like you have lost all enthusiasm and optimism? Does the future suddenly seem cut-off, vague, or oppressive? Do you lose sight of positive possibilities for your life? Do you feel that you have lost your creative spark? Do you lack motivation/inspiration and want to take time for reflection? Do you feel very isolated and vulnerable, like no one can understand you? Do you feel your mind is clouded by one particular issue that you just cannot shake? Do you obsess endlessly over tiny little details/ideas or compulsively examine some past mistake/event over and over? Do you feel as though you are not learning from your mistakes or keep repeating the same negative patterns? Do you find yourself getting uncharacteristically pedantic, nitpicky, fussy, irritable, short-tempered, or impatient with people? Do you feel irrationally pressed for time, like you have not made any progress at all in your life? Do you get somewhat hypochondriacal, fearing that every ache or pain is a symptom of a grave illness or disease?


5. Do you get forgetful or too easily distracted? Do you feel unfocused, inefficient, and scattered, like you’ve lost control of yourself, and perhaps even overcompensate by becoming obsessive about proving something to yourself or others? Do you feel like you cannot think straight, as though your mind is a mess? Do you feel mentally clouded or overwhelmed by negative emotions like confusion, anger, sadness, or frustration? Do you find yourself snapping, whining, or complaining about things that would not normally bug you and perhaps cannot pinpoint the reason why you are behaving that way? Do you feel too entangled by outside influences, especially from the “demands” of other people? Do you become hypersensitive about other people’s opinions of you, e.g., feeling unlovable, ashamed, or alienated from others? Do you feel an urge to get some kind of affirmation, attention, approval, agreement, or validation from others, trying to impress or provoke or influence people instead of connecting with them? Do you find yourself becoming irrationally desperate, possessive, or clingy in your relationships?


6. Do you become very careless or lose control over details that you’re usually quite good with? Do you feel your mind is in a fog and you act erratically, sometimes irritable and withdrawn, while other times too loud and obnoxious? Do you feel out of control and act more impulsively with less social inhibition, such as uncharacteristically snapping at others or saying hurtful things? Do past mistakes or negative past events dog you and make you believe that it is not worth working towards a future goal? Do you feel paralyzed when you think about the future, often catastrophizing or imagining all the things that could go wrong? Do you see signs of danger or impending doom everywhere? Do you feel sudden bouts of irrational hope only to have them cruelly dashed by reality?


7. Do you suddenly feel like life is very serious and you can’t help being irritable, gloomy, withdrawn, or negative? Do you become less tolerant of people or change? Do you feel plagued by chronic boredom, restlessness, or lack of passion? Do you feel that life is out of control or too confusing? Do you feel bothered by fear, self doubt, disturbing mental images, or your own incompetence, like you are losing touch with reality or even going crazy? Do you look for positive or negative “signs” to confirm your suspicions or insecurities? Do you get paranoid and start fearing that people have ulterior motives and are trying to take advantage of you or pull the wool over your eyes? Do you start to panic about some (imagined) negative future outcome? Do you feel disturbed about not making something of yourself or not meeting any long term goals or achievements, especially when compared to the “successful” people around you? Do you suddenly and inexplicably feel the urge to seek out a higher purpose or deeper meaning for your life? Do you suddenly feel drawn to mystical ideas or spiritual exploration?


8. Do you feel ineffectual or incompetent? Do you seem to fail no matter what plan or strategy you try? Does it seem that each action or decision makes a situation progressively worse? Do you feel like your efforts and hard work are unappreciated or undervalued by others? Do you get hypersensitive to “unfair” criticism and fear that people do not respect or value you? Do you feel that your emotional state is veering out of control and you don’t know how to stop it? Do you feel like you are trying really hard not to have an emotional outburst or breakdown in public or in front of loved ones, perhaps prompting you to isolate yourself for a time in order to regain composure? Do you beat yourself up for being (inadvertently) insensitive, dismissive, or mean to someone close to you?




* *




1. Inferior Te
2. Inferior Se
3. Inferior Ti
4. Inferior Si
5. Inferior Fe
6. Inferior Ne
7. Inferior Ni
8. Inferior Fi





Source: Accurate Typing: The Inferior Function - Cognitive Function Theory


----------



## myjazz (Feb 17, 2010)

That is a recipe of how con artist claim to be psychic/self help and steal your money...and salesman they use stuff like this a lot also. Which basically is what those "con artist claim to be psychic/self help" people are salesman.

There is some truth in it I agree but that is what makes them so good


----------

